# PDC Delivery Guest



## dan212 (Nov 21, 2018)

If you bring a guest with you to a PDC delivery does the guest take part in the classroom and track events or is that just for the customer?


----------



## Shon528 (Oct 3, 2003)

If you bring a guest with you to your Performance Center Delivery, they get to do everything also. I've brought my wife w/ me twice.


----------



## dan212 (Nov 21, 2018)

Thanks! That's what I was hoping for.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

great experience, you will love it.


----------

